# Just moved to Italy Pratola Peligna



## lorsydors (May 18, 2017)

Hello all, or should I say Ciao !

I've recently moved to Pratola with my family. I'm looking to meet new people preferably around my age to hang out with. I'm 28, enjoy going to the Beach, Socializing, PlayStation, Cooking, Shopping..I enjoy doing most things to be honest. I'm very laid back and easy going, male or female company is fine.

Thanks guys,

Hope to hear from you soon 

Laura !


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi Laura, surprised anyone your age uses a forum to keep in touch, good on you... If its Abruzzo area , near Sulmona you are, then I would suggest you seek out Katy who lives and is active in Sulmona and likely a font of information.. Enjoy!


----------



## Pepone (Mar 20, 2015)

You should visit next English speakers Meetup at Pescara https://www.meetup.com/English-Speakers-of-Pescara-Meetup-Group/events/240447120/


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

GeordieBorn said:


> Hi Laura, surprised anyone your age uses a forum to keep in touch, good on you... If its Abruzzo area , near Sulmona you are, then I would suggest you seek out Katy who lives and is active in Sulmona and likely a font of information.. Enjoy!


Hey, i'm 28 too!


----------

